# I smoked marijuana once during my current pregnancy...



## Tristis (Aug 15, 2011)

I live in Indiana, and I made the mistake of smoking marijuana recently during my pregnancy. I was around 20 weeks along. I know, it was a very dumb decision of me. And I regret it a lot. It was the only time I smoked in the past year. Someone told me that it helps with nausea and I believed them. I was told several days later that it can have harmful effects on the baby. Now I'm very concerned. Do you think my baby will be fine? Also, my doctor told me that the baby's first bowel movement will be tested for THC. Does anyone know anything else about that and if CPS will take my baby away? Or if THC will show up on the test since it was just that one time that I smoked?


----------



## sarah_bella1050 (Feb 19, 2005)

Speaking as someone who doesn't smoke pot, but does work with CPS as a foster mom I really don't think that 1 time will be a huge deal. I don't know about Indiana, but in CA babies aren't routinely drug tested. If they have reason to believe that you have been on drugs then they can ask or try to "sneak" it, but I think if you refuse they would have to get a court order. You are that childs legal guardian and they do no have rights over yours. If your doctor is saying this he probably suspects, it's not common protocal.

I have never heard of a baby being taken away over trace amounts of marijuana, trace amounts are very common. I think the amounts would have to be high enough to show abuse. You could literally get that much exposure just from going to an indoor concert (which is what you could say if it did come up, which I don't think it will). If a doctor does call CPS, they will send a social worker out to investigate, they won't take a baby unless they feel that it is in immediate danger by going home with you. Seriously I don't think you have anything to worry about with it being just once.


----------



## cameragirl (Apr 15, 2010)

I don't think you have anything to worry about, either. If you smoked once around 20 weeks, it will not be in your system at delivery. In fact, it would likely only be in your system a week or so. Some recent studies have suggested that even frequent use is not harmful. For moms that are very sick with hyperemesis, it could literally save both the mom and baby's life. You have to take it for what you will and decide for yourself.


----------



## parsley (May 7, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about it. Babies are resilient beings and our bodies have lots of protection to keep the fetus safe. I don't see how smoking one time or even a handful of times can create any lasting harm. If it's habitual, then I think it could create a problem but based on the circumstances you describe I wouldn't worry about the baby.

I would worry about why your doc is threatening you with a drug test on your newborn. Why would s/he even bring that up? Do you feel good about this doctor or is this one of many problems you are having? If you are seeing an OB you don't like, I really encourage you to consider switching.


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

let me preface this by saying that i love weed, what it does medicinally for people, but my dh does not agree with smoking/eating it while preggers or b/f, so i can't say btdt.

however, i absolutely can tell you that smoking it, especially only once, isn't going to harm your baby. there is no evidence that i have come across while researching that even weekly to daily use would negatively affect your growing baby.

i think there is even an MJ mamas forum here on mdc somewhere.

please don't worry, you are going to be fine, mama!

as far as being in your system, it should be gone completely in 3 weeks (at the most, highest estimate based on everything i've read).


----------



## cameragirl (Apr 15, 2010)

Some states automatically test the infant for drugs. Some doctors will do it only if they suspect drug use by the mother. I do know that mothers with children already in foster care are scrutinized more closely for things like this, but I doubt many of us here are in that situation. (We tried to adopt through foster care, went through all of the training, waited two years with no placement, and decided to try again at some other time.)

Either way, with a time span of 1-3 weeks, you will not have it in your system by delivery, and neither will the baby. In fact, with one use, it usually is gone within a week or so. Three weeks would be the maximum.


----------



## Tristis (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you for the advice everyone.  It has definitely helped me relax some more and not stress so much.


----------

